# Post your PE Electical Exam results in here



## Insaf (May 30, 2012)

Post your PE Electical Exam results in here


----------



## afacemire (May 30, 2012)

pass! Electrical Power - North Carolina


----------



## mauldinite (May 30, 2012)

Passed!! Elec-Power - Florida. Couldn't have done it without this board!


----------



## gte636i (May 30, 2012)

Passed Power Georgia! I highly recommend the Georgia Tech PE review class by Dr. Callen.


----------



## gte636i (May 30, 2012)

gte636i said:


> Passed Power Georgia! I highly recommend the Georgia Tech PE review class by Dr. Callen.


And my son is officially off diapers!! It's a great day...


----------



## stinkycheese (May 30, 2012)

Passed Elec-Power Florida! mauldinite and stinkycheese to the rescue. A few months ago I remember thinking that all I'd need for the exam was the Camara PE Reference book... thanks to this board for correcting that naivete, among so many other mistakes that I was on the way to making over the last few months!


----------



## jui (May 30, 2012)

Passed Elec-Power- New Mexico!  phewwww!


----------



## Sparky07 (May 30, 2012)

Passed - Power - Iowa :Banane20:


----------



## luckyboy886 (May 30, 2012)

Passed - Elec Power - Delaware.

Thanks to this board for the great references and discussion on various topics!


----------



## audioaddict (May 30, 2012)

Is it okay that I post the first failing score in this thread?? Am I in the wrong thread? LOL!

Ugh.

First off, congrats to everyone who passed! I wouldn't wish failing on my worst enemy or anything along the lines of misery loves company. It's a tough test, and hopefully you are all as excited as I was when I passed the Fire Protection PE exam a few years ago!!!

Anyways, took the test in South Carolina, Electrical/Power, 47/80. That's a one question improvement over the last exam I took (October 2010).

I took the review course at Clemson which was fantastic except for the fact that they started it very late this year (about 5 weeks from the test date!). Additionally I didn't start any prep before then, and then work got real busy so despite my desires to really put in the effort this time around (#3), that didn't happen.

I'd say I studied less overall than last time but did better. I believe in myself that I can pass this exam if I put in the right amount of effort with the new weaponry I have (2 practice exams from Imaginary, tons and tons of practice problems from Clemson review - a lot didn't get touched unfortunately) in addition to what I already have been using.

It's becoming easy to start having a lot of doubt and losing confidence with each failure, but having passed a PE exam outside of my discipline I know it's doable. I'd like to say there's some indifference to taking this exam because I'm already a PE. Unfortunately that hunger is one of the necessary parts needed.

So instead of giving up I will make a go for it yet again in October. I will start a separate thread going over my diagnostic, and laying out what I have and what I should have. Never picked up that Grainger book, and I feel like an idiot for not doing so.

I will get this thing!! F****!!!!


----------



## Blak (May 30, 2012)

Passed this time - Power

I did alot of problems. Used the NCEES and Spinups exams.


----------



## amanda82 (May 31, 2012)

Passed this time - Power, NC


----------



## elminses (May 31, 2012)

Failed - took in Illinois, wasn't able to bring in half of my reference info becasue of their stupid rules. Looks like I'll be taking it in wisconsin this oct. Anyone who passed if you have advice or any good reference material you'd recommend please let me know.

also if anyone doesn't need their PPI power reference manual/sample exams/solution manulas please forward them my way.

Thanks and congratz to all who passed!


----------



## elminses (May 31, 2012)

Err .....I mean I'll purchase the books.

but if you have any non-copyrighted electronic material it would be helpful to email me!


----------



## snobumPE (May 31, 2012)

Passed 2nd try - Electrical/Electronics


----------



## knight1fox3 (May 31, 2012)

Congrats to all the fellow electricals that passed! Those that didn't, there are a lot of previous threads in this particular forum (some created by myself) to offer very helpful suggestions of what to try for next time in your studies. Don't give up. Stay focused and determined. :thumbs:


----------



## win (Jun 1, 2012)

Passed ,Power-CA


----------



## khatrib (Jun 1, 2012)

Electrical - Power, CA - Passed!!

Thanks for everyone's help. Couldn't have done it w/o this board!


----------



## CntrSnr2001 (Jun 2, 2012)

Passed! Illinois Power.

Thanks again for everyone on this board. This group is a blessing while trying to study.


----------



## CntrSnr2001 (Jun 2, 2012)

elminses said:


> Err .....I mean I'll purchase the books.
> 
> but if you have any non-copyrighted electronic material it would be helpful to email me!


i found the complex imaginary practice tests to be invaluable. they're a great resource for studying.

for taking into the test - i found the chelpatti review course books to be great as well as the georgia tech binder. they both have great sample problems in them and are even better as a study reference. i didn't have either one taken away during the test as they made their rounds and sifted through my books.

both were lent to me, so I'd suggest either buying them or borrowing them from someone asap.


----------



## PCNerd (Jun 2, 2012)

Passed - Electrical &amp; Electronics (Alberta, Canada). 1st attempt....phew

Congrats to ALL those who passed :Banane35:.

Sorry to hear about those who were NOT so lucky this go around, and I wish any Oct 2012 re-takers the best luck!

If any EE re-takers are scanning this thread and interested to see my study material (also for sale), please see this other thread:

http://engineerboards.com/index.php?showtopic=19217

I also agree with the other members posts, this board was a tremendous help!


----------



## jmann (Jun 3, 2012)

Passed. Ohio. Electrical-computer engineering. Only studied for this exam for about three weeks. I found it really easy. I flew through each half in like two hours and then spend about an hour checking myself before I got bored and left.

I didn't get numeric exam results.


----------



## jeanbj2000 (Jun 4, 2012)

Folks, I pass the PE exam on the third trial. Here are my receipes:

In April 2011, I took a prep class to prepare me for the exam. It was totally useless so when I sat for the first time, surprisingly I was ready for maybe 40% of the exam. It was a shock to me.

In October of the same year, I studied by myself but not with the proper guidance so I failed again. But one thing I knew for sure it was durable. It is a matter of being properly guided.

For the Arpril of 2012 exam, a friend of mine advised me to study the Wildi book from in and out which I did. I solved every single problem in the Wildi books and I review them for a second time. I also used the Shaum book along with notes from the school of PE. I can tell you that I felt very comfortable and I pass.

My advise is to get the following books:

1-Wildi Book (This book is unique)

2-School of PE prep class(Right on target)

3-Shaum Book(Excellent for Relays and coordination)

4-NEC CODE 2011(Make sure you tab it)

That is your ticket to be officially a P.E


----------



## dave_o (Jun 4, 2012)

Eh, I failed. First time I sat for this test. I took the Electrical - Power. References I had were;

1-NCEES Supplied Reference Manual [great for engineering economic problems]

2-NEC 2011 handbook &amp; NEC 2005 paper back [2005 has tabs]

3-NCEES Practice Problems for Electrical and Computer: POWER

4-IES Handbook for those surprise lighting problems

5-Lightning Protection Handbook


----------



## saw (Jun 6, 2012)

what is the name of the Wildi book?


----------



## knight1fox3 (Jun 6, 2012)

saw said:


> what is the name of the Wildi book?


/&gt;http://www.amazon.com/Electrical-Machines-Drives-Systems-Edition/dp/0131776916/ref=sr_1_1?ie=UTF8&amp;qid=1339029044&amp;sr=8-1
A bit pricey on Amazon but you can probably find the "international edition" for half the price. That's what I did with most references I purchased. Addall.com is a good website to find the cheapest price on certain books.


----------



## saw (Jun 7, 2012)

Thanks. I will check the addall website.


----------



## robertplant22 (Jun 11, 2012)

Passed in the state of Puerto Rico. First time taker, there wasn't a grade, just a pass/fail.

Thank you to all the members of the board who helped; there were many, I particularly remember flyer_PE and knght1fox3 helping out a lot.

Thanks agian.


----------



## mauldinite (Jun 13, 2012)

knight1fox3 said:


> saw said:
> 
> 
> > what is the name of the Wildi book?
> ...


You can dig deep for older editions of books too. I was sick of shelling out money for books so I looked for older editions. I wound up finding a copy of the 4th edition of the Wildi book on Amazon for like $3.99 and free shipping. I'm sure a lot has been updated in that book over the past 10 years, but really, I thought it had everything I needed it for.


----------



## USFishin (Jun 13, 2012)

I passed on my first try. The biggest thing I can recommend is having good reference materials and being very familiar with them. I had my materials laid out in 3 binders that I pretty much used for 90% of the test. I do have some reference materials for sale in this thread: http://engineerboards.com/index.php?showtopic=19207


----------



## ventilator (Jun 13, 2012)

Passed power on my first try in FL. Thanks to all the people who have posted advice on this forum, it was a big help.


----------



## Redskinsdb21 (Jun 19, 2012)

I failed Power for and time:

Took it 1st April, 2011...scored 49/80

Took it 2nd time, April 2012......took the GaTech Power review course, PPI course and only practice exam I completely reviewed was NCEES....but worked many practice problems from the GaTech review course.....thought I would surely pass and after exam I was ( at least thought I was) sure I got at least 60/80...turns out, I got a 45/80....have no clue what I may have done wrong....any ideas appreciated?


----------



## Blak (Jun 19, 2012)

Redskinsdb21 said:


> I failed Power for and time:
> 
> Took it 1st April, 2011...scored 49/80
> 
> Took it 2nd time, April 2012......took the GaTech Power review course, PPI course and only practice exam I completely reviewed was NCEES....but worked many practice problems from the GaTech review course.....thought I would surely pass and after exam I was ( at least thought I was) sure I got at least 60/80...turns out, I got a 45/80....have no clue what I may have done wrong....any ideas appreciated?


I failed the first time I took the exam. What I did to pass was to focus on doing sample exams. I used NCESS and Spinup sample exams. I passed the second time.

Do alot of sample exams.


----------



## knight1fox3 (Jun 19, 2012)

Copied from another thread:



solomonb said:


> OK, don't give up on this! YOU CAN and WILL PASS this damn examination. There is no reason not to pass. Let's review some key points. If you have taken the examination more than twice and not succeeded, you probably need to make some drastic study habit changes. Of course, I don't know your study habits, however, I would suggest that probably not much changed between exams 1 and 2. That is probably why you were unsuccessful.
> 
> If you have not done so, I would take an in-person review course. Yeah, it costs money, however, at this point, you have $2500 in this process-- so now, there is no reason not to continue on and get the damn license. The govt may not give you a promotion or pay increase, howevomer, you never know when you need the license. Find out who/where your discipline gives a taught in person review course. Sign up and go. Yes, this is another $2500-- with travel fees, course registration, etc., so now you have $5000 invested in the process. I would then plan on studying about 2 hours EVERY day after the review course-- work as many problems as they gave you, order some more exam problems and continue to work them until you know the problems cold.
> 
> ...


----------

